# Trouble burning DVD in Windows XP



## Brock_Samson (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked again and again, but there were no thread son the first page which answered my question. I figure it is a pretty common one, though so someone here probably knows how I can fix it.

I am trying to burn some of my data to a DVD-R so I can back up some of my files, but I am having a hell of a time. When burning a cd, I can usually just drag the files I want to burn onto the drive itself, and then click "write these files to cd" in the folder options. However, when I attempt to do that for a DVD, I get the error message "There is no disk in the drive -- please insert a writable cd into drive D."

After looking through Windows help stuff, it told me that there was a problem with Windows XP, where it could not burn DVD's if the "enable cd recording on this drive" option was checked in the preferences for the drive. I unchecked the option, restarted my computer, and attempted to use Roxio to burn the DVD. I used their "easy DVD creator" tool and readied the files to be copied, but when I clicked the record button, it gave me a similar error.

I figure that there is still something that I am missing, and that it has to do with bad programming in Windows XP which is preventing me from using a product that I bought and paid for. Needless to say, I am pretty pissed. I updated all of my Windows files and everything, but still nothing works.

I'm wondering if any of you have encountered a similar problem, and know of any way to help me out. I am a little bummed, as I thought that having a DVD burner on my computer would be a nice little bonus, but as of yet, it has just ended up being a source of aggravation.

Thanks for any help you can give me...

The drive in question seems to be: HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GCA-404N, and it says DVD-rewritable right on it, so I don't think the problem is that it is not actually a DVD-RW drive...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?category=14&manufactor=16


----------



## SKJoy2001 (Aug 3, 2007)

If you have an Intel chipset based mainboard, look for if Intel Ultra ATA Storage Driver is installed, and try removing this driver if found.

I had the same trouble, with a fresh installation of Windows XP Professional SP2, things works just fine, but on a sudden, after a few days, my DVD RW/CD RW simply became a simple CD R only  And removing Intel Ultra ATA Storage Driver resolved the trouble for me.


----------

